# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Где открыто обсуждают суицид?

## Dark1

В том числе и способы.
Раз здесь нельзя, нужно другое место.
Это же реальная проблема для тех, кто может решиться.
Есть какое-то место в Интернете?

----------


## Aare

> Это же реальная проблема для тех, кто может решиться.


 Да какая ж это проблема. Все способы на поверхности и широко известны, ты не сможешь изобрести велосипед. Разве что хочешь обсудить воздействие тех или иных ядов на организм и то, как их приготовить или где прибрести.
Я больше жалею о том, что нельзя оюсуждать способы не потому, что это имеет какую-то важность, а потому, что это непаханое поле для юмора, как мне кажется.

----------


## Dark1

> это непаханое поле для юмора, как мне кажется.


 Кто хочет облегчить жизнь от страданий, тому не до юмора. При серьёзном подходе важна надёжность прежде всего. А то будет совсем не смешно кому-то в итоге. Со стороны - обхохочешься. А самому пожизненному инвалиду не до смеха.

P.S. Многие ответы нахожу в судебной медицине (учебники). Но хотелось бы открыто задавать некоторые уточняющие вопросы.

----------


## Georgiy

> В том числе и способы.
> Раз здесь нельзя, нужно другое место.
> Это же реальная проблема для тех, кто может решиться.
> Есть какое-то место в Интернете?


 Присоединяюсь к автору темы. Тоже хотелось бы задать пару вопросов

----------


## Black Omega

мне тоже интересно! кто-нибудь нашёл что-нибудь подобное? пожалуйста, оповестите меня!

----------


## Unity

Здесь вот обсуждают — когда «есть настроение» & свободное время у ряда «старожилов», существ с полностью неадекватной психикой, годами влачащих странное своё существование во обнимку со суицидальной манией. И поскольку новички приходят, уходят, а они, Ветхие, остаются — то они молчат, так как вся эта тематика была уже прежде сотни раз обсуждена в сотне разных тем. Люди Уже выговорились ну и не желают новых откровений, новых диалогов. Никому не хочется «толочь воду в ступе», в энный сотый раз снова обсуждая всё то же. Все и так уже всё знают: как же затянуть узлы на удавке[?], чего наглотаться[?], где самые высокие балконы… 
Именно поэтому всяким новичкам остаётся глухая стена из игнора, молчания и пренебрежения. 
Элитарная группа «геронтократов» упрямо игнорирует то обстоятельство, что и молодые люди в принципе способны столкнуться с личностными кризисами, настолько серьёзными, что и собственные — но… эгоизм восторжествовал, сочувствие стало немодным, каждый, словно гусеница, упрятал себя в душный кокон собственных переживаний. 
Посему, как и прежде — каждый с своими проблемами один на один. «Всем всё пофиг»… 
Наблюдается упадок «движения» (неудавшихся самоубийц): «Что не убивает нас, то делает сильнее» — или просто «овощем». Всяк Сюда пришедший прошел эту «эволюцию», либо стал «нормальным», либо просто сгнил и деградировал — так что… мы с Вами в пустом помещении «Храма добровольной Смерти». Здесь больше никого нет. «Жрецы» уже вымерли, себя принеся в жертву своим же страданиям. 
Лучше не ищете Здесь — ничего хорошего.

----------


## Black Omega

> «Всем всё пофиг»… 
> Наблюдается упадок «движения» (неудавшихся самоубийц): «Что не убивает нас, то делает сильнее» — или просто «овощем». Всяк Сюда пришедший прошел эту «эволюцию», либо стал «нормальным», либо просто сгнил и деградировал — так что… мы с Вами в пустом помещении «Храма добровольной Смерти». Здесь больше никого нет. «Жрецы» уже вымерли, себя принеся в жертву своим же страданиям. 
> Лучше не ищете Здесь — ничего хорошего.


 Согласна с вами, даже сказать нечего, я добавила пару ответов на разные темы, а новых так и не вижу...
Добавляю в друзья - игнор
Но я всё ровно, наверное, создам свою тему

----------


## Aare

Тут в дневниках поактивнее. Но вообще здесь мало народу. И неудивительно - чем больше самоубийц, тем меньше самоубийц

----------


## microbe

> годами влачащих странное своё существование во обнимку со суицидальной манией. И поскольку новички приходят, уходят, а они, Ветхие, остаются — то они молчат, так как вся эта тематика была уже прежде сотни раз обсуждена в сотне разных тем. Люди Уже выговорились ну и не желают новых откровений, новых диалогов.


 Всё верно говоришь, я в 2011-году на форуме The PagesOfPain на болтался с полна.

----------


## Паганка

Ну мне тоже интересно. А так можем связаться по соц сетям. Меня можно найти в вк Даниил Кулакевич https://vk.com/chemtohorosh

----------


## Игорь1986

Что обсуждать то? Ну можете писать в личку, обсудим. А вообще зачем их обсуждать? Что это вам даст? Тут же нет обратной связи типа норм. работает) Для меня это высота...И что дальше?

----------


## axel

> Кто хочет облегчить жизнь от страданий, тому не до юмора. При серьёзном подходе важна надёжность прежде всего.


 Буду признателен всем за возможность обмена полезной информацией. Пожалуйста, пишите мне в личные сообщения.

----------


## Ragen

Aly, телеграм работает? Зайти никак не могу...

----------


## старый_параноик

> чем больше самоубийц, тем меньше самоубийц


 очень верно подмечено...

----------


## старый_параноик

> у ряда «старожилов», существ с полностью неадекватной психикой, годами влачащих странное своё существование во обнимку со суицидальной манией. И поскольку новички приходят, уходят, а они, Ветхие, остаются — то они молчат


 вот и я думаю...человек, пришедший сюда с одной единственной целью - *уйти* - долго здесь не задержится...он найдет свой способ...как в фильме "На гребне волны" - дождется *своей* волны и уйдет...что же тогда годами здесь делают "старички"?..

----------


## путник

> вот и я думаю...человек, пришедший сюда с одной единственной целью - *уйти* - долго здесь не задержится...он найдет свой способ...как в фильме "На гребне волны" - дождется *своей* волны и уйдет...что же тогда годами здесь делают "старички"?..


 Вот это правильноты написал!! Сидят тут в протухших мудях ковыряют

----------


## Kranston

> Вот это правильноты написал!! Сидят тут в протухших мудях ковыряют


 Да, мудя у меня те еще =))) Не появлялся тут лет 7-8, а тут что-то решил зайти, даже пароль с первого раза вспомнил )

----------


## Avaks

Всем привет. Буду признателен  за возможность обмена информацией. Пожалуйста, пишите мне в личку.

----------


## microbe

> Вот это правильноты написал!! Сидят тут в протухших мудях ковыряют


 Подвешенное состояние.

----------


## Avaks

Ответ найден на просторах интернета. Тор рулит )).

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Ответ найден на просторах интернета. Тор рулит )).


 Здесь скиньте ссыль.

----------


## microbe

Что-то старый_параноик не видать.

----------


## fflaxx

Напишите в личку обсудить способ.

----------


## fflaxx

Кто знает на alt.suicide.holiday можно в открытую спросить про способ или где можно? Можно на английском, хоть на немецком.

----------


## 4ёрный

Люди рождаются и умирают в одиночку. Способов - миллион. Но те, кто знает самый верный - уже не с нами.
Вряд ли кто-то предложит стопроцентный способ.
Походите по инету. Если правильно  зададите вопрос, то ответ найдётся.

----------


## fflaxx

Уже весь гугл облазил, даже на англоязычных запрещено обсуждать способ. Я на 99% уверен, но уточнить хотелось бы.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

sanctionedsuicide.com

Safe travels!

----------


## fflaxx

sanctionedsuicide.com
Я там недостаточно описываю причину регистрации, много раз из этого не проходит регистрация.

----------


## alexywhite

Тоже безумно хотелось бы обсудить с кем-то, кто разбирается.

----------


## jozh

> Тоже безумно хотелось бы обсудить с кем-то, кто разбирается.


 В чём разбирается? Оптимально такие вещи обсуждать с психологом.

----------


## Alvaro

Закинте ктото ссылку пожалуйста если ктото знает где обсуждают, не обязательно открыто, но главное чтобы по теме. МОжно на агнлийском украинском русском.  Как преодолеть страх, правильно выбрать примерно препараты и дозы, и т.п. чтобы максимально безболезненно было типа как заснул и не проснулся.

----------


## Traumerei

Все ресурсы подобного рода мертвы...
Здесь - только выжившие

----------


## Saveyoursoul

Мне тоже очень интересно

----------


## Ваня :)

Saveyoursoul. У меня есть информация и потенциально все необходимое для двух способов. Один аристократический. А второй, так и вообще классный... Я почти никому не говорил, что у меня есть. И, как оказалось, правильно. Потому что им только это и надо от меня было.  :Smile:  Вот и здесь думаю также. Все твои мысли заняты твоей фитоняшкой. И так у всех. А как же я? А я что? А я свои секреты заберу с собой.  :Smile:  Может, покажу на короткое время фоточки того, что у меня есть.  :Smile:  Но не сейчас.  :Smile:

----------


## Saveyoursoul

Мне понадобилось время, чтобы вспомнить о каком фитоняшке идет речь. Хаха)
Думаю, что это флуд.
Про способы - интересное видео нашла. Он утверждает, что нет способов мгновенного суицида. 
Само интервью зашло. 

https://youtu.be/PEmI1q4VmMs

----------


## Ваня :)

Да, вы, девчонки, такие.  :Smile:  Страдали, страдали, а потом - бац - и уже и не помните, за кем страдали.  :Smile: 

Видео норм. Сам дядька симпатии особой не вызывает. Но причин не доверять ему нет. Вот только усомнится - есть. Потому что где-то он говорит, мол, жизнь дана для того, чтобы жить, а не для того, чтобы умирать. И там, где он о форумах самоубийц вспоминает. Так бы мог сказать ещё священник. Люди вокруг меня не понимают, как может не хотеться жить. Но он же с медициной связан. А, если брать только мое восприятие, я тож не очень понимаю, как может хотеться жить.  :Smile: 

Мгновенной смерти может и нет. А вот относительно мирная есть. Даже асфиксия.  :Smile:  ////

----------


## Saveyoursoul

Все гораздо проще: мне надо продлять абонемент, а у меня нет денег. Я больше не могу оставлять такие суммы на зал.
Люблю ли я спорт? Ммм.. перед тем, как пойти, я злюсь, я хочу остаться дома. Затем делаю над собой усилие.
В начале тренировки я представляю, как пойду домой. С середины занятия начинаю получать удовольствие.
Я забываю обо всех проблемах. А потом это заканчивается. И все слова обрушивается на меня. 
По поводу парня: я опять же не могу обратить деньги на тренировки, чтобы быть рядом с ним, чтобы видеть его. 
У меня элементарно их нет) 
Он писал мне, почему я не прихожу. Мне пришлось соврать, что болею, что повредила спину и врач запретил. 
Но спина правда побаливает. Проблемы со здоровьем усилились немного.
С мальчиком переписывались в Инстаграме. На дружеской скорее ноте. Даже не на дружеской - на приятельской. 
Редко он что-то выкладывает. Вот недавно выложил свою девушку. Как они в ресторане сидели. Теплоход, уютно. 
Думаю ли я об этом? Думаю. Думаю в разрезе про///банной жизни (забыла, можно ли материться, пишу так).
В разрезе того, что мы даже не видимся и не болтаем.

Прр мгновенную смерть- не знаю, мне было бы интересно почитать тех, кто узнавал про эвтаназию. 
В Швейцарии есть такая услуга, потеряла контакт девушки, которая узнавала про это. 
У нее были попытки, я не стала расспрашивать. 
Короче интересно. Но негде узнать.

----------


## Ваня :)

А эта твоя фитоняшка (извини, я на "ты" сразу - это я местных культурных ценностей набрался и теперь аж неловко на "Вы" обращаться) - это твоя первая любовь? Раз тебя так плющит с 2012 года, а тебе то ли 27, то ли 28, то ли 24 (не знаю, откуда я это взял - наверное ты где-то говорила), то возможно первая... (?)

Я! Я! Это ж я! Меня читай!  :Smile:  Я узнавал все об эвтаназии вдоль и поперек.  :Smile: 

В Швейцарии есть, например, Dignitas и Pegasos. Ты знаешь английский? На их сайтах можно все и узнать и разочароваться... (

http://www.dignitas.ch/?lang=en

https://pegasos-association.com/welcome/

Для нас - лажа. В Dignitas психам самоубиваться можно, но очень сложная процедура. А так - только с неизлечимыми. В Pegasos - психам нельзя вообще. Но зато можно даже если у тебя ничего не болит, но ты настолько старенькая, что жить надоело. )

Процедура стоит 10 000-12 000 Евро. Вместе с погребением. Но ещё нужны денежки на перелет и отели. А в Dignitas ещё и нужно быть какое-то время членом "клуба" и платить членские взносы... :/

А ещё ты можешь в Мексике и некоторых других латиноамериканских странах купить Нембутал в ветеринарных магазинах или на раскладке. Он у них легально продается. Но с таких, как мы, дерут втридорога... Нембутал в Швейцарии используется для эвтаназии человека, а там для эвтаназии животных - никакой разницы.

А ещё, если ты умеешь обманывать (а вы, девчонки, все такие) можешь притвориться ветеринаром и попробовать купить его здесь...

https://www.bioveta.cz/ru/preparaty/...inekcij-1.html

Там сказано, что в Россию этот препарат не завозим, но для Украины, например, такого не сказано. Можешь договориться, а я пойду на встречу... )

Короче, все сложно и я решил эвтаназироваться самостоятельно. ) Все намного проще, капец, как намного дешевле и должно быть всё не так страшно. Вот только потеряться хочу в лесу где-то или в степи... Чтобы меня кто-то слопал и никто не нашел. А до этого ещё побывать в Норвегии, Исландии или ещё где-то... )

Вот...  :Smile:

----------


## Saveyoursoul

Не первая, я влюблялась несколько раз, один раз это было очень сильное чувство, которое длилось 3 года где-то.
Он был старше меня. Еще была влюблена в одноклассника. 
Потом я как-то потеряла способность чувствовать. Я вот рассуждаю о том, кого ты называешь фитоняшкой.
Влюбленность это в человека или в ту полноценную жизнь, которой могла бы быть. Если б меня хотя бы выбрали. 
Он вчера написал, спросил, как спина. Замечательно моя спина)
Воооот, про Швейцарию интересно!!! Когда новость об Алене Делоне прочла,
Что он собирается прибегнуть к эвтаназии, подумала, значит, можно абсолютно всем. 
А тут так все сложно. 
Сама я не буду лекарство искать, подбирать дозу, здесь нет права на ошибку. 
Раньше мечтала о Швейцарии, забавно - мечтать о смерти. 
Чтобы пойти на такой шаг самостоятельно, надо быть очень смелым. останешься жив или помирать в муках будешь - это 99% исход.

----------

